# GK107 HDMI Audio via intel-snd

## Progman3K

Hi,

I have a stable amd64 system. It is being booted by a rescuecd, which I then request boot an on-disk kernel because I haven't been able to get the stub-efi kernel working yet  :Sad: 

Whether or not this is what is causing the no-soundcard problem, I am not sure, so keep it in mind.

The system contains the following hardware (I omitted some devices that are working OK to shorten the listing)

```
lspci -v
```

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)
> 
> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8534
> 
> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
> ...

 

From reading other posts, the correct kernel driver to support this configuration should be snd-intel, which is built-in to the kernel but doesn't seem to be enabling the card.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.

dmesg has no mention at all of sound devices.

----------

## krinn

Why not using lspci -k it answer to that.

```
02:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device 2571

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

```

So it's snd_hda_intel

----------

## Progman3K

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Why not using lspci -k it answer to that.

 

Hi Krinn!

I believed -v gave more detail and didn't know about -k

Here's the output with -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8534

lspci: Unable to load libkmod resources: error -12

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 05)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8534

	Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8534

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 05)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8534

	Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8576

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d5)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev d5)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 05)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8534

	Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation C220 Series Chipset Family H81 Express LPC Controller (rev 05)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8534

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 05)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8534

	Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8534

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [GeForce GTX 650] (rev a1)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8439

	Kernel driver in use: nouveau

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8439

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8554

	Kernel driver in use: r8169

uname -a

Linux milkyway 3.10.25-std400-amd64 #2 SMP Sun Dec 29 08:42:02 UTC 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670 CPU @ 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.10.25-gentoo *

  [2]   linux-3.10.32-gentoo

  [3]   linux-3.12.13-gentoo

  [4]   linux-3.12.20-gentoo

  [5]   linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1

  [6]   linux-3.14.14-gentoo

pwd

/usr/src/linux

grep -ni snd_hda_intel .config

2261:CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

It has to be the boot CD I am using to get EFI working, even though I select BOOT ON-DISK KERNEL, I am not sure how it goes about finding and booting a kernel. It must end up using the kernel on the CD instead which also happens to be v3.10.25

----------

## krinn

3.10.25-std400-amd64 is not 3.10.25-gentoo, so why you doubt?

And to check a config of a running kernel if it has the option.

```
modprobe configs (in case the option is set a module)

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -ni snd_hda_intel

```

----------

